# Large alligator kills girl in Brazil



## it_slithers (Feb 9, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-09-2010
*Source:* ninemsn.com.au

An alligator that killed an 11-year-old girl bathing in a creek in northern Brazil has been shot dead by searchers with the victim still in its jaws, reports say.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## rubysnake (Feb 10, 2010)

that would be horrible  why do people swim in croc danger zones?


----------



## Sofoula88 (Feb 10, 2010)

thats soo *** sad...


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why do people kill crocks the people knew what the dangers were and its the crocks natural instinct another animal killed by human faulties


----------



## Travisty (Feb 11, 2010)

CrpetLurvr97 said:


> Why do people kill crocks the people knew what the dangers were and its the crocks natural instinct another animal killed by human faulties


 
What about the poor alligator in the story


----------



## cris (Feb 11, 2010)

Travisty said:


> What about the poor alligator in the story



I would hope they cooked it up with some nice spices on a BBQ of some sort. Next time they should use a rifle or just not feed their kids to the caimans(which arnt gators anyway).


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

rubysnake said:


> that would be horrible  why do people swim in croc danger zones?


 


CrpetLurvr97 said:


> Why do people kill crocks the people knew what the dangers were and its the crocks natural instinct another animal killed by human faulties


 


Travisty said:


> What about the poor alligator in the story


 
Crocs, Gators and Caimans, while they may (please correct me if I am wrong) be related, they are very different animals. The article is confusing as to whether it was a Gator or Caiman, but looking at the location, I'd say it was a Caiman 

You would probably find there were no 'do not swim' signs also.


----------

